# Cherry Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another bowl out of cherry I finished turning. It has walnut oil for the finish. Will let it cure for a month. Talked with Mike Mahoney who is a pro turner and sells this walnut oil about it and he said let it dry in ambient sunlight for 3 or 4 weeks. He said we could use it right away with no harm but before I sold it let it cure well. Anyway 10 1/2" across and 3" deep. Hoping to get setup up for production bowl turning by December.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice form and wood figure Bernie and the finish is a knock out for sure. I keep hearing these statements from you that has me worried about you turning a hobby into a job. And here I thought you were going to "RETIRE" :haha:

Hey buddy.... nice work as always!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob said:


> Nice form and wood figure Bernie and the finish is a knock out for sure. I keep hearing these statements from you that has me worried about you turning a hobby into a job. And here I thought you were going to "RETIRE" :haha:
> 
> Hey buddy.... nice work as always!


Thanks Bob. Yep it may turn into a job but at least it will be one that I love dearly. Hopefully will have it setup by December. My last day on the job is December 31st. Yeehaww.


----------

